# What does Hyatt trade through, now



## jdunn1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone.  I own Marriott and Worldmark and would like to trade into Hyatt at some point.  I called II to inquire about a trade and was told Hyatt has started their own trade company and deposits into II will be limited, at best.  Did Hyatt leave II?  Did they form a new trading company?  Did they move to RCI?  I'm just wondering how I can trade into Hyatt.  Would SFX be the best option, now?  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## calgal (Jan 10, 2011)

Hyatt has always had an internal trading system that is used extensively by owners. It still trades through II. Usually weeks get deposited 5-6 months before date of checkin.


----------



## JanT (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, we own two Hyatt weeks and if they've "started their own trading company" we sure the heck don't know anything about it - and I'm pretty sure there's no truth to what was told to you.  I have no idea why they would say that.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 10, 2011)

*We traded into Hyatt Cocoanut Point Hotel...*

Last Spring, through RCI. It was great.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Jan 10, 2011)

most of the time, whenever Hyatt weeks get dumped into Interval, they don't last long as people tend to grab them....

If you want to play with Hyatt, the best advice is to buy a week,, greater than 1300 points..... they are pretty cheap right now.... via Ebay or timeshare resellers.....


----------



## JanT (Jan 10, 2011)

Absolutely true!!!  You don't actually see many weeks on the II site but periodically they do come up.  

As I said, we own two weeks (1300 and 1400 points) and they are great traders.  Depending on where/when you want to travel those points individually can get you multiple weeks or the points can be combined to get what you're looking for as well.

I would avoid buying in Puerto Rico because there are some issues with the property and also the maintenance fees are pretty high.  There are some great Ebay buys on them but I personally don't think the high MFs are worth it.



LovinTheTropics said:


> most of the time, whenever Hyatt weeks get dumped into Interval, they don't last long as people tend to grab them....


----------



## bdh (Jan 10, 2011)

b2bailey said:


> Last Spring, through RCI. It was great.



Coconut Point is the Hyatt hotel - RCI does have access to the hotel rooms.

Coconut Plantation is the HVC timeshare property adjacent to the hotel - it trades only thru II.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 11, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I own Marriott and Worldmark and would like to trade into Hyatt at some point.  I called II to inquire about a trade and was told Hyatt has started their own trade company and deposits into II will be limited, at best.  Did Hyatt leave II?  Did they form a new trading company?  Did they move to RCI?  I'm just wondering how I can trade into Hyatt.  Would SFX be the best option, now?  Thanks.
> 
> -Jim



Hyatt timeshares trade through II.
Some Hyatt Hotels trade through RCI (but it is limited availability)

-TJ


----------



## scooter (Jan 14, 2011)

LovinTheTropics said:


> most of the time, whenever Hyatt weeks get dumped into Interval, they don't last long as people tend to grab them....
> 
> If you want to play with Hyatt, the best advice is to buy a week,, greater than 1300 points..... they are pretty cheap right now.... via Ebay or timeshare resellers.....



Yes, we bought our Hyatt Sunset Beach on ebay. Be advised that Hyatt has a 30 day right of first refusal on purchases in the secondary market and will snap up the week if they feel you underpaid. I assume that this is to artificially inflate the secondary market. We didn't get a 'screaming deal' on this particular week (about 35% of retail), but with 4,400 points and guaranteed trade ability to resorts in the Hyatt franchise (my husband likes to trade for Hyatt Grand Aspen), we decided to buy it anyway.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hyatt hasn't been exercising ROFR at all.

Even for a $9,000 Diamond week.


----------



## bdh (Jan 14, 2011)

scooterjuanita said:


> Yes, we bought our Hyatt Sunset Beach on ebay.



Not sure which property you're referring to - there's Hyatt Beach House and Hyatt Sunset Harbor - both sell on Ebay - but their prices and location are considerable different.


----------



## dryden (Jan 14, 2011)

*Hyatt pulling out of II...*

I talked to an II agent today about trading into a Hyatt facility in Colorado.  She told me due to Hyatt's internal trading program and the fact that they are going to withdraw from II, the opportunity to trade into them are declining.  Don't see a reason for her to tell me that if it weren't true...


----------



## stacylee (Jan 15, 2011)

skinut said:


> I talked to an II agent today about trading into a Hyatt facility in Colorado.  She told me due to Hyatt's internal trading program and the fact that they are going to withdraw from II, the opportunity to trade into them are declining.  Don't see a reason for her to tell me that if it weren't true...




I know they signed a contract in 2008 and termed it multi year but never saw any additional details on the term.  I think II and RCI are the major external companies.  If they are terminating and offering no external company i think it would be a tragic move by them.


----------



## bdh (Jan 15, 2011)

skinut said:


> I talked to an II agent today about trading into a Hyatt facility in Colorado.  She told me due to Hyatt's internal trading program and the fact that they are going to withdraw from II, the opportunity to trade into them are declining.  Don't see a reason for her to tell me that if it weren't true...



Don't know anything about Hyatt leaving II - may be a misinterpretation of Hyatt changing the name of the club. To better reflect the direction Hyatt is going in, the "Hyatt Vacation Club" name is being replaced by "Hyatt Residence Club" where applicable. Since the Hyatt agents are in the same location as the II agents, it’s possible that some in II think the name change signals a departure. 

No doubt that II does not see a lot of Hyatt deposits since the majority of Hyatt owners utilize the internal trading program. With some of Hyatt's future development plans appearing to head toward higher end fractional and whole ownership properties, I would also expect fewer of those "weeks" to end up in the II exchange pool (that would jive with the II agents comment regarding "declining trading opportunities" for non HVC/HRC II members).


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 15, 2011)

*High Sierra Lodge owners meeting*

Just got a copy of the upcoming HOA Board meeting on at Lake tahoe this next week.

Here is a copy for all to read.  Looks like they have a full plate but a exciting plate for all of the owners.

Look at SFX Preferred Resorts & exchange options other than II and Hyatt


We as owners need options besides II.

Im going to try and make the meeting or at least i will get the full scoop.

==============================================

HIGH SIERRA LODGE OWNERS ASSOCIATION, INC.
BOARD  OF DIRECTORS MEETING
THURSDAY § JANUARY 20, 2011 § 10:00 A.M. PT
ACTIVITIES BUILDING/CLUB HOUSE § HYATT HIGH SIERRA LODGE
989 INCLINE WAY § INCLINE VILLAGE, NEVADA





A.	Meeting Called to Order – James Novack, President

B.	Meeting Chairperson Elected

C.	Proof of Meeting Notice

D.	Establish Quorum 

E.	Approval of Meeting Minutes
·	September 15, 2010 Board of Directors Meeting
·	September 15, 2010 Annual  Meeting
·	September 27, 2010 Organizational Meeting

F.	Financials
·	Review/Discuss YTD Financials (Travis Deer)
·	Review/Discuss Wells Fargo Statement (Mike Kinnett)
·	Delinquency Report (Lisa Trosset)


G.	Old Business
·	Website 
              TrueBallot Election Results
·	 Reserve Projects
a.	Blu-ray players/DVRs in rooms 
b.	Chair Replacement


H.	New Business
·	Collections Plan
a.	Board Communication with delinquent owners
b.	foreclosures 
·	SFX Preferred Resorts & exchange options other than II and Hyatt 
·	Security Reports
·	Smoking Policy
·	Cooking utensil distribution in units
·	Three position fan switches for ceiling fans
·	Master Bath Enhancements
a.	Hair Dryer Replacement
b.	Shower Seats
c.	Rain Shower Heads with hand held wands
d.	Options for Wii, Playstation and Xbox equipment purchase 
e.	Pool deck condition and options 
f.	Second BBQ area between Buildings 1 and 2
g.	Revisit prep table construction and materials for the BBQ area
h.	Replacement of coffee makers with single serving Keurig-style machines

I.	Owner Forum (each owner may speak for up to 3 minutes on any 
       association-related matter)

J.	Adjournment to Executive Session (owners are not permitted to attend; meeting will not take place in the clubhouse)


James Novack, President (Owner Rep) 
Thom Chinn, Vice President (Owner Rep)
Jack Hopkins, Secretary/Treasurer (Owner Rep) 
Steve Dykstra, Director (Owner Rep) 
Steve Dallas, Director (Owner Rep)


----------



## ivywag (Jan 22, 2011)

*Hyatt Changes*

Does anyone know what happened to Customer Service in Florida?  I tried to call the rep that knows the most about the system and got a generic voicemail. Called 1-800-go-hyatt and was told some changes were made and that he is located in Illinois.  I then Googled the Customer Service rep's name and it appears that she may have been laid off.  She is a 15 year veteran and can always answer any question. Did Hyatt close down the Florida operations and move them to Illinois or is customer service gone altogether?


----------



## hulakaren (Jan 23, 2011)

Any updates on the trading rumors? I'm at the Breck Main Street station this week and I'm going to try to attend the owners meeting here to see if they say anything about it.


----------



## wilma (Mar 6, 2011)

Carmel85 said:


> Just got a copy of the upcoming HOA Board meeting on at Lake tahoe this next week.
> 
> Here is a copy for all to read.  Looks like they have a full plate but a exciting plate for all of the owners.
> 
> ...



Can you give an update on the meeting?


----------



## scooter (Aug 22, 2011)

bdh said:


> Not sure which property you're referring to - there's Hyatt Beach House and Hyatt Sunset Harbor - both sell on Ebay - but their prices and location are considerable different.



Hyatt Beach House, week 51


----------

